# Anyone else sick of bulbs blowing???



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

I must express my frustration with the bulbs I have bought lately! In the last 6 weeks I have had over 6 different bulbs (exo terra and zoo med) blow on me and it's p***ing me right off!! Also digi thermometers and digi timers (all lucky reptile). Anyone got a brand they trust to last?? My pockets aren't that deep right now with all my babies to feed


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

It may be surges in your electrical supply. Try putting all your bulbs through surge protected extention cables and see if it helps. Worked for a friend with a similar problem.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

What thermostats are you using ?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I use bulbs from B&Q - though even when I have used reptile brands, they never pop, not for at least 6 months!

Sounds like dodgy wiring


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Think you may be right, sometimes it's not the bulb it's the fuse!!

My landlady is a bit tight so must be why :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i use GE soft white. easy on the wallet.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Not heard of those, can u get them in the UK?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2: they're just regular light bulbs. no real difference from the expensive "reptile" bulbs. but seriously, an electrical appliance will only pull the amount of juice it uses. you may have a surge problem. i'd just use a surge protector.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah think i'll have to change all my extensions over. Be cheaper in the long run! Blew my powersun today and thats £70 to replace!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jesus! yea, get a multiplug with a breaker on it!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

i bought 2 new bulbs from b&q yesterday for my beardies viv as the other one blew woke up this morning and the light wern't on. Looked at the temp and it was reading 70 so i took the bulb out and could hear a few things rattled round inside. 
P***ed off i was as itwas a brand new bulb.


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*i would*

recommend zoo meds but they seem to be crap lately so i would try the 1s from bandq if you find a good source please let me know:grin1:


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Apparently T-rex have greatly improved their MVB's as they took them off the market for a while to upgrade and improve them. 

I've always used Exo Terra bulbs until just recently when i swapped to Zoo Med but i think it's more than likely my electric in the house that keeps popping them rather than the bulbs being faulty.

One problem I had found with the Exo Terra Sun Glo's was that the fitting on the top of the bulb kept coming loose (happened on three in a row). Don't know if this is something anyone else has experienced or if I bought them from a faulty batch.


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep we had a problem with the top coming loose on our day glo. We contacted Exo Terra and got two replacement bulbs through the post.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Wish I'd of thought of that!!!


----------



## FreddotheGecko (Jun 26, 2007)

Mine used to eat bulbs too. This was using the Habistat on/off thermostat. Using a dimmer type stat puts less stress on the bulb, i have not changed a bulb now in about 6 months or more, touch wood!


----------



## sexyslither (Feb 12, 2007)

gia, know how you feel in 1 week i had 8 bulbs blow all exo terra and all my vivs are on a surge extention , i took bulbs back to shop and they exchanged them some of my bulbs exploded even the night ones as well but so far have had no more problems i have spoken to several people who have had the same prob, must be a very large faulty batch, my mate is an electrician and he could find no explaination for it as well except for dodgy batch


----------



## emmini (Jun 29, 2007)

I just use Homebase, and they are fine. They are SO much cheaper than the reptile ones and are exactly the same. Could it be a fault with the thermostat overheating or something? I am but a mere woman so that could be a really stupid thing to ask, I don't know, lol!!


----------

